

Engine Yard interview: we handle hosting and deployment so you can go drinking on launch night - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/06/12/interview-with-engine-yard/

======
krschultz
We use them and like them a lot. Our site is all Rails, it scaled through a
few slashdot/digg spikes easily, no downtime. You are paying for no headaches
and stress, and so far we have had none. Worth the price is subjective, but
for us, they are.

------
icey
Engine Yard is quite pricey. Is there anyone here that uses them that can
vouch for whether they are worth the cost or not? They certainly talk a good
game and have some amazing people working for them, but that doesn't always
translate into results.

